# Drumroll please ......



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Congratulations to both Gladys and Boomer!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Congratulations! Looks they had fun doing it too!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Congrats Congrats!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, that's fantastic.

Great picture!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Hooray! Job well done. Now onto Master!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Congrats!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wooo hooo, congratulations!! Great photo, love the orange!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Congrats!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Gladys & Dawn : Congratulations !! You have become such an awesome team - BOOMER: as if we could forget you have your SH too...I think you just want to help Gladys celebrate by showing that you stand by her


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

congratulations!!! How exciting!


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> Gladys & Dawn : Congratulations !! You have become such an awesome team - BOOMER: as if we could forget you have your SH too...I think you just want to help Gladys celebrate by showing that you stand by her


Hee hee small clarification: Boomer has one SH leg.
He says: "It's Dawn's fault, she didn't know how to handle me back then"


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Yay, congratulations! Very exciting!


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

Congratulations!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smokingold (Sep 1, 2010)

Big Congrats!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I knew you she qualified both days but did not realize it was her title. HIGE CONGRATS!!!


----------

